#  Chat Ecke >   NAW - Einsatzprotokoll >

## Japped

Wer kann mir bei der Auswertung eines Notarzteinsatzprotokolls etwas erklären? Ich habe festgestellt, dass viele in diesem Forum auch zum Rettungsdienst gehören; ich habe in meiner Jugend auch Dienst auf einem RTW gemacht ( RDKtpehr ), aber solche Protokolle habe ich nicht geführt und auch ist meine Tätigkeit dort schon weit über dreißig Jahre her. 
1. Wurde ein EKG angefertigt, wenn in Rubrik 3 ( Befund ) / 3.3 EKG Sinusrhythmus angekreuzt ist? 
2. Wurde ein Ausdruck übergeben, wenn in Rubrik 7 ( Übergabe ) / 7.3 EKG Sinusrhythmus angekreuzt ist?  
Leider ist z.Zt. dieser Punkt strittig. Für mich persönlich ist es allerdings von höchster Dringlichkleit und Wichtigkeit zu wissen, wie ich diese Punkte des NAW-Protokolls zu werten habe. 
Das Original kann ich als PDF auf Wunsch vorlegen. 
Herzlichen Dank und Grüße,
J.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht so ganz genau was du wissen willst!
Handelt es sich dabei um ein altes Protokoll oder ein neues?
Wurdest du wegen irgendwas angezeigt?
Wurdest du durch einen Notarzt behandelt? 
Einzig was ich raus lesen kann ist, wenn _Sinusrhythmus_ angekreuzt ist muss nicht zwingend ein EKG angelegt worden sein.
Bei einem _Sinusrhythmus_ wird der Ausdruck in aller Regel nicht mit übergeben. 
Stell das NAW Protokoll PDF einfach mal ein, aber sie so gut und schwärze vorher die Patientenangaben. 
Was heißt den RDKtpehr? 
Ich arbeite jetzt erst 15 Jahre im Rettungsdienst aber das ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.

----------


## Japped

Hallo und danke für die Beantwortung. 
Zunächst zum Protokoll:
Ich mache mal ein pdf. 
RDKtpehr - *R*ettungs*d*ienst *K*ranken*t*rans*p*ort *ehr*enamtlich. 
Das entstammt einer Zeit, als das modernste Fahrzeug an der Wache und im städtischen Rettungsdienst ein VW-Transporter Typ K2 war. Also früheste 70er Jahre. Da wurden die Wochenenddienste beim DRK und ASB meist von den Ehrenamtlichen besetzt.  :Zwinker:  
Danke zunächst,
J.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Darauf wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen...  :Smiley:

----------


## dreamchaser

Habe jetzt gerade das Protokoll nicht detailliert im Kopf, aber wenn man Sinusrhythmus ankreuzt, dann sollte der Patient zumindest an den Monitor angeschlossen werden um das zu beurteilen. Denn wie will man ohne EKG wissen, dass ein Sinusrhythmus vorliegt - das geht gar nicht.
Wie das mit der Übergabe eine Rhythmusstreifens ist, weiss ich nicht ob das dokumentiert wird. Meistens wird ja nur ein vorgelegt, wenn Rhythmusstörungen vorliegen (oder wenn mal wieder ein oberkluger chirurgischer Notarzt meint, einen Infarkt zu sehen ;-))
Das Protokoll als PDF könnte einen weiterbringen...

----------


## Japped

Im Protokoll ist angegeben, dass ein Sinusrhythmus angefertigt und übergeben wurde. Zudem gab es ein 12-Kanal Monitoring. 
Was ist nun wirklich gemacht und übergeben worden - zumindest nach diesen Unterlagen?  _- Link entfernt, da Frage beantwortet -_     
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Auskunft, herzliche Grüße, 
Japped

----------


## dreamchaser

Also mit dem EKG ist wohl gemeint, dass zunächst ein Sinusrhythmus vorlag und bei Übergabe ans Krankenhaus auch noch. Aber das hat nix damit zu tun, dass ein Ausdruck übergeben wurde.
Des Weiteren sind eben noch die Medikamente aufgeführt, die gegeben wurden und wo und welche Braunüle gelegt wurde. 
Die größte "Diskrepanz" in dem Protokoll ist m.E. nach die GCS von 15 und das getrübte Bewusstsein. Basiert aber ggf. auf mangelenden anderen Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Warum musst du das denn alles wissen?? Der Ausdruck aus dem RTW interessiert mich wirklich nur, wenn da eine dokumentierte Rhythmusstörung drauf ist - sonst schau ich ihn ggf. kurz an und dann landet er wer weiss wo. Ich verlasse mich lieber auf mein EKG, das mir in der Notaufnahme geschrieben wird.

----------


## Japped

Danke Euch, das hilft mir schon einmal ein kleines Stück weiter. 
@dreamchaser
Es liegt die genaue Beschreibung eines EKGs vor, die so ganz und gar nicht zu den vorhandenen Ausdrucken passen will. Nun versuchen wir herauszufinden, wo dieses EKG eventuell herkommt und wo der Ausdruck geblieben ist. Eine Möglichkeit wäre der NAW. 
Nochmals Danke und herzliche Grüße,
Japped

----------


## dreamchaser

Was war es denn für ein Rhythmus?? Es muss ja nicht sein, dass es Ausdrucke gibt, und wenn ja, dann verschwinden die in der Klinik oft schnell, weil das so kleine Zettelchen sind.

----------


## Japped

> Was war es denn für ein Rhythmus??

 Das kann ich leider nicht sagen. Im späteren Verlauf wurde keine Rhythmusstörung dokumentiert.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wo liegt den die genaue Beschreibung eines EKG´s vor?
Im Protokol jedenfalls nicht.
Dort ist ein Sinusrhythmus angekreuzt, schriftlich hab ich nix entziffern können, außer das bei erstdiagnose Herzinfakrt angekreuzt wurde. 
Was kam den bei der Enzymbestimmung raus?
Hattest du den einen Infarkt?

----------


## Japped

Das EKG wurde im Abschlussbericht des Krankenhauses mit Datum der Einlieferung als Aufnahme-EKG beschrieben, ebenso wie die Aussage "mit akutem Myokardinfarkt (CK max 2330 U/l mit Linksherzdekompensation ) am...eingeliefert". Aber, wie ja bereits berichtet, passt dieses EKG zu keinem der in der Akte archivierten des gleichen Datums. Und es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ein EKG pathologische Q-Zacken in I und aVL, ST-Senkungen in II, III und aVF und St-Hebungen in I und aVF hat oder nicht. Die drei Referenz-EKGs zeigen zwar deutliche ST-Senkungen, aber keinerlei Q-Zacken und St-Hebungen. Nicht einmal die angegebenen Pulswerte lassen eine Übereinstimmung zu. 
Die Klinik war eindeutig, persistierende Schmerzen über mehrere Stunden und zwei herausragende dokumentierte Schmerzereignisse in der Nacht kommen dazu. 
Bei Aufnahme gegen 21:15 ( zwei Stunden nach dem ersten Auftreten der typischen Schmerzen ) war die Enzymkontrolle negativ. Eine zweite Kontrolle wurde am Folgetag gegen 07:40 durchgeführt und war positiv. Das kurz danach angefertigte EKG zeigte deutliche ST-Hebungen. Sofortige HK ergab proximalen Verschluss des RIVA am Abgang, Stenosen RIVP 95% und RD 75%. 
Behandelt wurde offensichtlich nach Leitlinie NStemi, was ja relativ stimmig wäre, wenn man nach der Akte geht. Nur passen halt ein paar Eintragungen des Berichts und andere Hinweise nicht dazu. Einige Dokumente, auf die Bezug genommen wird und die wir nun suchen, fehlen offensichtlich ganz. Eine recht schwierige Aufgabe, da ich von den Vertretern der Klinik leider nicht die Hilfe bekomme, die ich mir erwünscht habe. 
Gruß vom
J.

----------


## dreamchaser

Was ist denn das, was nicht stimmt?? Du weisst sicher,dass sich ein EKG in den verschiedenen Stadien eines Infarktes verändert?? 
Ich rekonsturiere jetzt mal nach deinen Angaben (die leider etwas durcheinander sind...):
Man hat zunächst nach der Leitlinie akutes Koronarsyndrom gehandelt, da wohl ST-Streckensenkungen vorlagen und die Beschwerden, aber die Herzenzyme waren negativ. Also hat man folgerichtig im Verlauf kontrolliert, und bei Anstieg der Herzenzyme bzw. bei jetzt auch sichtbaren ST-Hebungen umgehend die Koronarangiographie durchgeführt. Und hierbei wurde interveniert, also auch richtig und leitlinienkorrekt.
Ich weiss jetzt gerade wirklich nicht, wo dein Problem ist - ich denke mal, dass du ein EKG interpretieren kannst. Also weiss du sicher, dass man die Herzfrequenz auf unterschiedliche Weise ermittelt werden kann - z.B. wenn Extrasystolen im EKG sind stimmt die Angabe der Maschine (welche sowieso sehr kritisch zu hinterfragen sind) nicht mehr. Du hast hier ja nicht geschrieben, wie die Abweichung war und ich habe die EKGs auch nicht gesehen.
Bezüglich der Stadien eines Infarktes im EKG habe oben ja schon was geschrieben. Die Hebungen bilden sich ja im Verlauf zurück und es bilden sich dann die weiteren Veränderungen. Und jede EKG-Interpretation ist nicht zuletzt auch etwas Interpretationssache.
Die Diagnose ist doch völlig richtig, da man retrospektiv bei einem Anstieg der Herzenzyme im Verlauf und dann auch noch EKG-Veränderungen das ganze als akutem Myokardinfarkt bezeichnet hat. Ich sehe da im Moment kein Problem drin - zudem auf dem Notarztprotokoll ja nur eine Rhythmusangabe gemacht wurde und nie ein EKG interpretiert wurde!!!!!!!!!!!!   

> Das EKG wurde im Abschlussbericht des Krankenhauses mit Datum der Einlieferung als Aufnahme-EKG beschrieben, ebenso wie die Aussage "mit akutem Myokardinfarkt (CK max 2330 U/l mit Linksherzdekompensation ) am...eingeliefert". Aber, wie ja bereits berichtet, passt dieses EKG zu keinem der in der Akte archivierten des gleichen Datums. Und es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ein EKG pathologische Q-Zacken in I und aVL, ST-Senkungen in II, III und aVF und St-Hebungen in I und aVF hat oder nicht. Die drei Referenz-EKGs zeigen zwar deutliche ST-Senkungen, aber keinerlei Q-Zacken und St-Hebungen. Nicht einmal die angegebenen Pulswerte lassen eine Übereinstimmung zu. 
> Die Klinik war eindeutig, persistierende Schmerzen über mehrere Stunden und zwei herausragende dokumentierte Schmerzereignisse in der Nacht kommen dazu. 
> Bei Aufnahme gegen 21:15 ( zwei Stunden nach dem ersten Auftreten der typischen Schmerzen ) war die Enzymkontrolle negativ. Eine zweite Kontrolle wurde am Folgetag gegen 07:40 durchgeführt und war positiv. Das kurz danach angefertigte EKG zeigte deutliche ST-Hebungen. Sofortige HK ergab proximalen Verschluss des RIVA am Abgang, Stenosen RIVP 95% und RD 75%. 
> Behandelt wurde offensichtlich nach Leitlinie NStemi, was ja relativ stimmig wäre, wenn man nach der Akte geht. Nur passen halt ein paar Eintragungen des Berichts und andere Hinweise nicht dazu. Einige Dokumente, auf die Bezug genommen wird und die wir nun suchen, fehlen offensichtlich ganz. Eine recht schwierige Aufgabe, da ich von den Vertretern der Klinik leider nicht die Hilfe bekomme, die ich mir erwünscht habe. 
> Gruß vom
> J.

----------


## dreamchaser

Was war denn jetzt los :Huh?: ? Stimmt mein Verlauf oder nicht?

----------

